# salmon/fish oil



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

does anyone have a fav supplier for this? can you post links please?


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i use bumble bee i get it at the grocery store or walmart


----------



## Renee Utley (Feb 6, 2007)

www.naturemix.com and www.k9power.com is where I purchase a variety of supplements including grizzly salmon oil


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I use the grizzly salmon oil also from  [url]http://www.petfooddirect.com but Walmart here is having a sale ...d vitamin E gel caps - 250 softgels for 7.23.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a link to a thread where Connie provides a lot of good information on this very subject: http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2290
(edited to correct link)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I just get the fish oil gelcaps from Sam's Club, in the great big bottles.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if you use the gel caps, do you just throw 'em in w/food and the dogs eat 'em? that's what i'm concerned about--it's a PITA to shove them down the old gullet every day...


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I always use the liquid form..........probably a supplier you cant get there called Biofood. I find the liquid form works better and is a lot cheaper than caps or tabs.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

my male mal will eat anything if it comes from my hand but my female mal i just stick it in some meat and she never knows its there


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann freier said:


> if you use the gel caps, do you just throw 'em in w/food and the dogs eat 'em? that's what i'm concerned about--it's a PITA to shove them down the old gullet every day...


If you cut a slit in the side of the gel cap and let the dog lick it off, within a few days, they realize the good stuff is inside and they'll figure out how to crunch and eat it just like a treat. Same thing with vitamin E capsules. So then you can either drop one in their food or you can feed them by hand as a treat.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never had a problem with them eating the gelcaps, and that goes for both the fish oil and the vitamin E. I either just put them in their dinner, or hand 'em out like treats and they gobble them down. With Gypsy, I have to put them in her food because, unlike the shepherds who just swallow them whole for the most part, she has to stand there and chew and chew and chew and chew them, and she makes a frothy mess if I just give her the gelcaps like treats. 

The only places here I've been able to find fish oil in liquid form is at the pet store and at the health food shop. Both places are pretty high priced, and neither carries the big jugs, so using gelcaps works best for me.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks everyone! i discovered last night that you all are correct: i poked a little hole in the gel caps, threw 'em in their dinner, and they vanished! this a.m. i left the vit E cap whole, poked a hole in the fish oil cap: vanished!
tonight: no hole-poking (it's not really my thing anyway :lol: ).


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I get the Fish Body Oil and Cod Liver Oil from GNC. I figure it has to be "pretty" good quality coming from there. Mine used to not want to eat the gel caps, now they could care less. In fact, Rommel (my male dobe) thinks it is just fantastic to pop the capsules between his teeth. I now have to watch him, or he will try to steal them from the other dogs.

I also like the Grizzly Salmon Oil, and the Solid Gold Flaxseed Oil.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't seen this whole thread yet, but wanted to note that enough Omega 3 EFAs to be beneficial can't be given in fish liver oil form without danger from vitamin A overdose, and, in many cases, toxins. 

I skip fish liver oil because I know how much A my dogs get from other sources. If I wanted to give liver oil, I would give no more than the daily recommended amount for A. I would give all the rest of the Omega 3 EFAs in fish body (or "fish muscle") oil.

A is oil-soluble and accumulates in the liver. (The dog's, as well as the fish's.)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and where have YOU been Connie?? well, but just busy, i hope!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> and where have YOU been Connie?? well, but just busy, i hope!!


Spending a week in the frozen tundra (Boston, Manhattan, and other sections of the arctic), with my sisters, daughters, and grandbabies.

Watched PSD field work on Long Island, and turned blue. The decoy, however, was saying "Man, I'm glad it finally warmed up."

I guess he meant the jump from 11 degrees to 17 degrees.

About 90 below with wind chill, I think.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I haven't seen this whole thread yet, but wanted to note that enough Omega 3 EFAs to be beneficial can't be given in fish liver oil form without danger from vitamin A overdose, and, in many cases, toxins.
> 
> I skip fish liver oil because I know how much A my dogs get from other sources. If I wanted to give liver oil, I would give no more than the daily recommended amount for A. I would give all the rest of the Omega 3 EFAs in fish body (or "fish muscle") oil.
> 
> A is oil-soluble and accumulates in the liver. (The dog's, as well as the fish's.)


Thank You for that information Connie! I will be taking the cod liver oil out of their diet. Connie can you just come move in with me and teach me everything you know, so I can have fabulously healthy doggies


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i'm glad you survived it! couldn't you have gone during blueberry season though? woulda been a little warmer, i think  

amanda--i get connie first!! (but i would share :lol: )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> well, i'm glad you survived it! couldn't you have gone during blueberry season though? woulda been a little warmer, i think
> 
> amanda--i get connie first!! (but i would share :lol: )


Isn't it really really cold in Nebraska? :lol: 


Yes, I grew up in the Boston area, and I knew better. (They have one beautiful season, and it's usually one day in October. It's a very good day, though. :lol: )


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

not today!!!! we're gonna get up to 46F, w/NW wind at only 15mph!!! gorgeous! we're into snow/mud season for now: if the snow doesn't get ya in trouble, the mud will....


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahhh... just got back from OB training here in GA... 74 degrees F...

but I'd be happy to trade with you once it hits July....


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I see that most "favorable" kibble add 200 IU's of vitamin E. How much do you think is appropriate for a 10 week old pup? I've been giving 100 IE with Grizzly Salmon Oil. Oh and he weighed in at 16.1 pounds yesterday. I've looked several places on line but can't find specifics on age and weight.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I see that most "favorable" kibble add 200 IU's of vitamin E. How much do you think is appropriate for a 10 week old pup? I've been giving 100 IE with Grizzly Salmon Oil. Oh and he weighed in at 16.1 pounds yesterday. I've looked several places on line but can't find specifics on age and weight.


Even though E is also oil-soluble, it has never been shown to cause an O.D. reaction, even at lab dosages.

Recommendations for dosage amounts for dogs are all over the map, but because of its benign effects, I don't get too worried about the lack of concensus.

Pitcairn, for example, is quite vague on the subject, saying to use "extra" if there is a lot of air pollution, etc.

I use 100 IU per day for my small and 200 IU for large dogs. (These are 20-30 and 65-69-pound dogs.)

Merck says that 50 to 400 IU/day is a good range.

I think you are giving a good amount. JMO.


P.S. I try to use mixed tocopherols.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Connie - had to look up what mixed tocopherols were :wink: Darn, and I got the Alpha Tocopheryl not realizing that there were actual differences in the type of Vitamin E  .....live and learn. I'll be getting the mixed tomorrow, appreciate the info.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thanks Connie - had to look up what mixed tocopherols were :wink: Darn, and I got the Alpha Tocopheryl not realizing that there were actual differences in the type of Vitamin E  .....live and learn. I'll be getting the mixed tomorrow, appreciate the info.


I personally would still use them; I'd alternate them until they were used.

Nothing at all like if I had a bunch of Purina Dog Chow I got by mistake. :lol:


----------

